# WHO keeps ignoring evidence in Abu Dhabi



## Alex (24/3/15)

*World Health Organization keeps ignoring evidence in Abu Dhabi *
*Tuesday, 24 March 2015*




Last week the 16th World Conference on Tobacco or Health took place in Abu Dhabi. Of course the WHO and Margaret Chan was there, spreading their Big Pharma sponsored propaganda, but so was Dr. Farsalinos among other leading experts on e-cigarettes. Quite interesting to read this report on how most (if not all) of the experts defend e-cigarettes, with science to back it up, but the WHO is still stuck on the gateway theory that has been debunked over and over again:

_"Non-smoking is the norm and e-cigarettes will derail that normality thinking, because it will attract especially young people to take up smoking," said Chan. "So I do not support that."_ 

I have to admit it is kind of scary that the WHO actually just completely ignores evidence, and common sense, and seemingly have no problem telling straight out lies to the public as long as it keeps their friends in Big Pharma happy. Because that's what this actually is: A straight out deliberate lie. 

The truth, as Dr. Farsalinos stated is this:
_"there is not a single case of a never-smoker who used e-cigarettes and then became a smoker of tobacco cigarettes"_ ... and in addition to that, it would make absolutely no sense to do so. 

Banning e-cigarettes for this reason makes about as much sense as banning soda because it's a gateway to alcohol addiction. I mean, seeing that kids mix whisky and Coke, the obvious thing to do would be to ban Coke right?

Jean-Francois Etter, associate professor at Geneva University, was also in Abu Dhabi pointing out the obvious: That excessive e-cigarette regulations will only lead to less people being able to quit smoking, and that only Big Tobacco would be able to survive in a tightly regulated environment.

_"I think that the WHO people should know better than kill alternatives to smoking cigarettes" - _Jean-Francois Etter You're absolutely right professor Etter, they most certainly should. The problem is that the WHO is now just Big Pharmas propaganda machine. 

A German delegate, who wants to be anonymous, reveals their true agenda (after telling the same lies as Chan of course):

_"e-cigarettes could easily be sold in pharmacies where you have a controlled product" _ ... "that way my pharma-friends can easily have control of what products are sold and what information the customers get", she adds quietly to herself.

The presence of people like Farsalinos and Etter at such events, however, is an important step in the right direction. They will probably not be able to turn the WHO, with it's current leadership, around by themselves. They don't have the funding or lack of morale required for that, but we already see that they are able to influence what the media writes. The WHO is obviously lost, controlled by Big Pharma and just keeps on making things up, ignoring whatever scientific evidence proving they are wrong, but luckily the media is more powerful than the WHO and can still be won. Thanks again to Farsalinos and Etter and everyone else down there fighting.

source: http://vapingiraffe.blogspot.no/2015/03/who-keeps-ignoring-evidence-in-abu-dhabi.html

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 6


----------



## Andre (24/3/15)

I can believe it - happened upon a member who just completely ignores evidence.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (25/3/15)

Andre said:


> I can believe it - happened upon a member who just completely ignores evidence.



Or, more likely chooses to ignore the evidence, in order to protect his income stream. @Andre


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (25/3/15)

Thanks @Alex 

Big thanks to Dr Farsalinos once again for all he is doing to help everyone understand the Science behind vaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

